# Very strange issue with the new F350.



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Yesterday, I took the "new truck" to the store just because...

The frost was just starting to melt on the windshield, and I started out...and when I raised the XV², the dash readout, radio, and heater all shut off for 3 to 4 seconds! It did this every time I raised the plow until the truck was fully warmed up! Using the wings didn't cause them to turn off.
I am concerned, because even fully warmed up, using the raise function will draw the engine rpm down to under 500 at idle.

Anyone have any insight here? 

I will copy and paste this in the Fisher forum as well.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Are you feeling the rpm lower or is the tach just saying so? Raising the plow takes more effort, so the extra draw makes sense but not to this effect. It must be in the wiring somewhere. Double check the connections at the battery and all the grounds. Any chance the joy stick is bad and causing weird things? Maybe the raise position is funky but all the rest are good. Just brainstorming.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's pulling too much when cold for the trucks computer. They are very sensitive on the new trucks and my assumption is while cold it's drawing more than the truck is ready for while it's warming up.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Also, does your truck have (I don't know if they still offer it?) the instant heat heater core thing? Its electronic as well.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Check to make sure the installer used plow fluid and not atf.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Banksy;1870366 said:


> Are you feeling the rpm lower or is the tach just saying so? Raising the plow takes more effort, so the extra draw makes sense but not to this effect. It must be in the wiring somewhere. Double check the connections at the battery and all the grounds. Any chance the joy stick is bad and causing weird things? Maybe the raise position is funky but all the rest are good. Just brainstorming.


Yes, the engine slows down, it isn't just in the tach.


weareweird69;1870435 said:


> Also, does your truck have (I don't know if they still offer it?) the instant heat heater core thing? Its electronic as well.


No, the electric supplemental heater is only an option for the diesel trucks. Mine is gas.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

what is it with the new gen controllers / installers these days ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

FYI, my 011,012 were fine. My 13 would do that periodically while plowing,I expect that to happen to my 14 also. I'm willing to bet it did that at the top of the stroke. I wouldn't be too concerned and my truck had dual alternators. there is a TSB about the somewhere I will find it later.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

none of our fords all diesel, have dual alts and dont have any draw issues ...
im willing to wager its an install issue . gotta know it , not guess it .
cant be plugging power into wrong fuse points , and there a few that will bite you


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

kimber750;1870478 said:


> Check to make sure the installer used plow fluid and not atf.


 why would an installer cheat ? seems from here , there are a lot of failured installs out there.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1870865 said:


> FYI, my 011,012 were fine. My 13 would do that periodically while plowing,I expect that to happen to my 14 also. I'm willing to bet it did that at the top of the stroke. I wouldn't be too concerned and my truck had dual alternators. there is a TSB about the somewhere I will find it later.


Indeed, it does it at the top of the stroke. I would very much appreciate it if you could show me the tab. Thank you.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Citytow;1870893 said:


> none of our fords all diesel, have dual alts and dont have any draw issues ...
> im willing to wager its an install issue . gotta know it , not guess it .
> cant be plugging power into wrong fuse points , and there a few that will bite you


I intend to make my dealers give me valid and concrete explanations.
The Fisher dealer does hundreds of installs, and 90% are on Super Dutys.
I wouldn't think they did it wrong, but who knows?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This is more of a ford problem then a dealer install. I'm traveling to Kc tonight, I'll look tomorrow


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Does it do not still once warmed up?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Warmed up, doesn't do it. Was set to take it to the fisher dealer this am, but it didn't do it again...however it was mostly warmed up. I will use it some more, and evaluate...


----------



## Yates004 (Oct 5, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1872301 said:


> Warmed up, doesn't do it. Was set to take it to the fisher dealer this am, but it didn't do it again...however it was mostly warmed up. I will use it some more, and evaluate...


Who did the install in New Hampshire if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1872301 said:


> Warmed up, doesn't do it. Was set to take it to the fisher dealer this am, but it didn't do it again...however it was mostly warmed up. I will use it some more, and evaluate...


after reading this thread last night I check mine at could start mine never did what yours was doing I even ran my dump at same time I raised my plow never done that

I must got a good Ford truckxysport


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Yates004;1872331 said:


> Who did the install in New Hampshire if you don't mind me asking.


E.W. Sleeper, Concord.


----------



## Yates004 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'd give Alton motorsports a call. They just did ours and it Dosent do that on a 9'6" extreme v


----------

